# Kindle for PC installation won't run on Vista



## earthroamer (Oct 1, 2010)

I've downloaded the Kindle for PC installer program (many times) and run the program (as admin), I get the dialog "Do you want to run this program?", yes, the installer launches, shows that is unpacking, then just goes away. Nothing.

Anyone been down this road?

TIA


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Have you tried running it in XP mode?


----------



## earthroamer (Oct 1, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Have you tried running it in XP mode?


I tried that. Nope.

I've installed the program (same installer) on my work computer (Windows 7) with no problems so it's not a backwards compatibility problem. Worth a try, tho, thanks.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

It must be something to do with Vista permissions. I have Kindle for PC running on XP and Windows 7 with no issues. You might try turning User Account Control (UAC) off, just to install the application, then turn it back on.


----------



## tomatogirl (Aug 27, 2010)

I have Kindle for PC running on Vista, so it's possible. Unfortunately I don't have any specific troubleshooting advice, except to check your firewall...


----------



## earthroamer (Oct 1, 2010)

Jeff said:


> It must be something to do with Vista permissions. I have Kindle for PC running on XP and Windows 7 with no issues. You might try turning User Account Control (UAC) off, just to install the application, then turn it back on.


Tried that. No go.
Tried turning off the firewall. No go.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Do you have the user "Administrator" enabled? Logging on with that user name will get around all of the user restrictions.


----------



## earthroamer (Oct 1, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Do you have the user "Administrator" enabled? Logging on with that user name will get around all of the user restrictions.


My only account is admin but just for laughs I did "Run as Administrator". Nope.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

earthroamer said:


> My only account is admin but just for laughs I did "Run as Administrator". Nope.


There's a hidden user called Administrator (left over from NT) that's disabled by default. That user has expanded control. To enable it, open a command prompt as an administrator and type: "net user administrator /active:yes" without the quotes.

The next time you log on Administrator will be a user option. I think the password is empty but it might be "password". You can change it once you're logged in.

To disable user Administrator again, run: "net user administrator /active:no" - no quotes.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

I installed it on Vista without any problems - sorry I can't be of more help but just wanted to point out it may not be a problem with Vista in general. Have you contacted Amazon customer service?


----------



## earthroamer (Oct 1, 2010)

history_lover said:


> I installed it on Vista without any problems - sorry I can't be of more help but just wanted to point out it may not be a problem with Vista in general. Have you contacted Amazon customer service?


Obviously, I'm not saying this is a Vista problem. If it was, Kindle would be all over this. Just supplying information about the platform that I'm having trouble with.

Yes, I did call Kindle support. In all my years of working in technology(30+), I've never come across a more clueless person. After listening to me, he basically said that he had no idea how to help me and didn't even offer one suggestion. I got a follow-up email asking if my problem had been resolved. I responded with my tech call experience and got a reply from someone that tried to be very helpful, but he was saying that I needed to check my internet connection. Not the problem. He did suggest calling again, and that's what I'll do when I get a chance.

Thanks for everyone's suggestions.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

earthroamer said:


> Obviously, I'm not saying this is a Vista problem.


Well, the subject title "won't run on Vista" seemed to suggest it.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

All I can suggest is to uninstall it if anything shows up for it in the list of installed programs, restart the PC to make sure it's in as clean a state as possible, re-download the install file in case it got corrupted the first time, and then try installing again with the fresh file on the fresh PC.


----------



## earthroamer (Oct 1, 2010)

history_lover said:


> Well, the subject title "won't run on Vista" seemed to suggest it.


Yeah, I guess that sounds misleading.


----------



## earthroamer (Oct 1, 2010)

NogDog said:


> All I can suggest is to uninstall it if anything shows up for it in the list of installed programs, restart the PC to make sure it's in as clean a state as possible, re-download the install file in case it got corrupted the first time, and then try installing again with the fresh file on the fresh PC.


Thanks NogDog, done that about 6 times.


----------



## dimples (Jul 28, 2010)

I found another topic here on KB concerning several issues with Vista and someone posted the link to an older version of the kindle for pc software, you might want to try and see if you can get this one running: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2992929/KindleForPC-installer.exe (originally posted by KayakerNC)
If you manage to install this one, you should be able to update it from within the app to the latest version


----------



## earthroamer (Oct 1, 2010)

dimples said:


> I found another topic here on KB concerning several issues with Vista and someone posted the link to an older version of the kindle for pc software, you might want to try and see if you can get this one running: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2992929/KindleForPC-installer.exe (originally posted by KayakerNC)
> If you manage to install this one, you should be able to update it from within the app to the latest version


No, same results as the current installer, says that it's unpacking, does a % countdown and then just goes away.

Thanks for posting, though.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Any possibility your anti-virus software is kicking it out? I'd expect to see some sort of alert if it were, but you might want to check your security software's logs (or just try disabling in and running the install and see what happens, if you dare  ).

You could also try running the Windows Event Viewer (under Admin Tools on the Control Panel) to see if any of the log files there have anything "interesting" to say. If you have not yet done so, you could also try making sure _every_ application that is not needed is turned off before trying to do the install, in case there's some weird collision with some system resource.


----------



## earthroamer (Oct 1, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Any possibility your anti-virus software is kicking it out? I'd expect to see some sort of alert if it were, but you might want to check your security software's logs (or just try disabling in and running the install and see what happens, if you dare  ).
> 
> You could also try running the Windows Event Viewer (under Admin Tools on the Control Panel) to see if any of the log files there have anything "interesting" to say. If you have not yet done so, you could also try making sure _every_ application that is not needed is turned off before trying to do the install, in case there's some weird collision with some system resource.


Yeah, I suspected the AV right off, so had tried it without any AV. No.

Good call on Event Viewer.

It turned up a Application Error on a previous install attempt, doesn't do it every time. Actually, I can't reproduce the error??

*********************************************************
*Log Name: Application
Source: Windows Error Reporting
Date: 9/30/2010 5:59:08 PM
Event ID: 1001
Task Category: None
Level: Information
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: xxx
Description:
Fault bucket 1340095528, type 5
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: KindleForPC-installer.exe
P2: 1.2.1.30427
P3: Amazon Kindle For PC Installer
P4: Amazon Kindle For PC Installer
P5: Amazon.com
P6: 200
P7: -1
P8: 
P9: 
P10:

Attached files:
C:\Users\xxx\AppData\Local\Temp\{c0ea05d1-34e2-4aad-bff6-12b299721b87}\appcompat.txt
C:\Users\xxx\AppData\Local\Temp\Tab2092.tmp

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\xxx\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report4e886fd8
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Windows Error Reporting" />
<EventID Qualifiers="0">1001</EventID>
<Level>4</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-10-01T00:59:08.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>39299</EventRecordID>
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>xxxx</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
1340095528
5
PCA2
None
0
KindleForPC-installer.exe
1.2.1.30427
Amazon Kindle For PC Installer
Amazon Kindle For PC Installer
Amazon.com
200
-1

C:\Users\xxx\AppData\Local\Temp\{c0ea05d1-34e2-4aad-bff6-12b299721b87}\appcompat.txt
C:\Users\xxx\AppData\Local\Temp\Tab2092.tmp
C:\Users\xxx\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report4e886fd8
</EventData>
</Event>*

The referenced WER file...
*************************************************************
*Version=1
EventType=PCA2
EventTime=129303683293930000
Consent=1
UploadTime=129303683295280000
Response.BucketId=1340095528
Response.BucketTable=5
Response.type=4
Sig[0].Name=Problem Signature 01
Sig[0].Value=KindleForPC-installer.exe
Sig[1].Name=Problem Signature 02
Sig[1].Value=1.2.1.30427
Sig[2].Name=Problem Signature 03
Sig[2].Value=Amazon Kindle For PC Installer
Sig[3].Name=Problem Signature 04
Sig[3].Value=Amazon Kindle For PC Installer
Sig[4].Name=Problem Signature 05
Sig[4].Value=Amazon.com
Sig[5].Name=Problem Signature 06
Sig[5].Value=200
Sig[6].Name=Problem Signature 07
Sig[6].Value=-1
DynamicSig[1].Name=OS Version
DynamicSig[1].Value=6.0.6002.2.2.0.768.3
DynamicSig[2].Name=Locale ID
DynamicSig[2].Value=1033
State[0].Key=Transport.DoneStage1
State[0].Value=1
State[1].Key=DataRequest
State[1].Value=Bucket=1340095528/nBucketTable=5/nResponse=1/nEvent_Kinshu=1537920000;15552000/nEvent_Throttle=1537920000/nEVENT_THROTTLE=15552000/n
FriendlyEventName=Program Compatibility
ConsentKey=PCA2
AppName=Amazon Kindle For PC Installer
AppPath=C:\Users\xxx\Downloads\KindleForPC-installer.exe
*

I can't read anything in this but maybe when I get around to calling support again, they'll give me someone savvy enough to use it.

Thanks again.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Couldn't find much Googling on that info. Only thing I could find that sounds like something you have not yet tried is to do a Windows "restore" to a checkpoint from before you tried the first install, then trying a fresh installation.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

I can't offer any suggestions that others haven't already given but wanted to mention that I was able to install it on a Vista machine with no problem.  Hope you're able to figure it out.

Melissa


----------



## NCG (Mar 14, 2011)

I have the same problem.  I've been trying to install the free Kindle for PC software from Amazon all afternoon/evening.  I've tried on IE, Google Chrome and Firefox.  Each time it goes through the process and then stops.  Sometimes freezing the screen.  I have a laptop with Windows Vista.  How do you get in contact with support people?


----------

